# Wal-Mart is Phasing Out Firearms - Nationally



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

*Wal-Mart is Phasing Out Firearms - Nationally*

I was just in our local Wal-Mart store this afternoon, this their first day open since last Sunday. As many of you know that our area was hit by tornados last Sunday and the Wal-Mart on the southside of Springfield, Illinois was hit pretty hard. As a matter of fact, they lost their entire roof and have had to replace ALL the contents of the store - even that which was not even damaged. *So if you're in the Hattiesburg, MS area, there is a salvage company that bought the entire contents of the store and that includes a pretty fair number of shotguns, rifles and ammo&#8230;*

As I was interested in where the ammo and shotguns were as they were no longer on the counter and the displays were gone too, I talked with the store manager, a Mr. Dave Roper. What he told me was that they were no longer going to carry firearms - ever. However, the other store (a Supercenter) in town will.

Ever curious and on the lookout for people or companies who bend over to gun ban organizational efforts, I asked him why. He said it was a corporate decision and was based on profitability. I questioned him further and explained how hunters and sportsmen all over America have come to count on Wal-Mart to purchase hunting supplies - especially when they are on the road. That many of us feel comfortable being able to depend on Wal-Mart for many items that other retailers do not carry and that there are now fewer retailers for us to even turn to for the items we might need to purchase.

I bet there are a few of us here that have gone out of state to hunt, and when we needed something late at night or on a weekend, we would look for the area's Wal-Mart&#8230;

That is bad enough but what he said next truly bothered me and that was he had been told that Wal-Mart is at the onset of phasing out the sale of ALL firearms NATIONALLY and that his store and a number of others were making that transition over the next few months with the rest to follow!

Now he did not say when this will be complete and I realize there are a number of people here and elsewhere who simply do not like Wal-Mart but when it is the only resource available what are you going to do???

We are in Illinois and this (Blue) state continues to ban firearms and take away the rights of law-abiding citizens throughout the state - not just in the Chicago area. And if Wal-Mart is making its decisions on kowtowing to these groups, *I think we as hunters and firearm owners ought to be more than a little concerned - no matter what you think of Wal-Mart.*

*What do you think???*

PS He did say they would continue selling ammo&#8230;

PPS I did a search and finally found someone else supporting what I found from the Carolina forum on another web site. Here is the LINK. Now he says that 600 stores will continue to sell BUT the local manager here contraindicated that&#8230;

PPPS Here is a LINK to the Wal-Mart web site where you can send them your comments!


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

The Wal-Marts in North Dakota and Montana are still selling rifle and shotguns...........Minot is building a Super Wal-Mart as we speak and they are going to have a gun display of over two hundred.........
They said they haven't heard of any changes yet..............
K-Mart did that for awhile,but rifles and shotguns are back on their shelves.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I don't know what to think about that. I suppose it is good, as I never liked the idea of incompetent walmart employees selling people guns. I would far prefer to see mom and pop shops doing buisness, which this change should create more of.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

the walmart by my grandma in missouri doesnt sell firearms anymore


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I always refused to buy firearms and ammo from Wal-Mart anyway. Why should I let the big corporation get rich when I can drive 10 miles up the road and give it to the local boys at H&K? I'd say go up the road and F__K Wal-Mart.

:sniper:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Wal-Mart still sells guns here infact i just got my shotgun Remington 870 Express Magnum for christmas from them!

I know what you mean though and im glad you told him your mind.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Haha you know what I think is funny about K-mart...a few years ago I went in to buy 243 shells, and they didnt have them.. I asked and they said they only carry the most common calibur. Haha what? ok k-mart see ya later. I dont know maybe now they sell them, but not when i was there.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

I think its a good thing. Walmart gives you crap service, and treats you like a criminal anyway; that, and they kill off mom and pop stores.

But then again Im biases. The 1-2 punch of "Slick Willy" and direct competition with Walmart cost us our buisness. I have no empathy for either of them. I dotn know how much money they will be loosing every year from not selling guns, but I'm thankfull for every penny of it.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I would say that if they are getting out of the firearm sales it is based upon nothing more than profit that floor space and shelf space is producing nation wide! Since mark up on firearms is not great, and unless the fact that you carry a product draws people in and they make other purchases I can see Wal mart getting out of the gun sales market.

The idea that they are bowing to anti gun sentiment is simply not in their make up if the product is a profit maker!!!!!!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

They WILL NOT discontinue to sell arms and ammo. They would loose all the male customers that go there for value and their families... It won't happen. Hell, I would never go back - I have grocery stores closer and better gun stores too. It is one stop shopping that makes me go.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I'd agree with Ron, They would be crazy to get out of gun sales up in this part of the country....too much of a draw.

As to others here....do yourselves a favor and go to Sportsman's Warehouse for your traveling headquarters...they have what you need and it's much less expensive that Walmart on the average. And.....the guys behind the gun counter know how to help.

AND....... they stand behind the Sportsmen in the community.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Field Hunter said:


> AND....... they stand behind the Sportsmen in the community.


 :beer: :beer:

One thing about bismarck...not much competition with gun sales. You have scheels and wal-mart. I think there has to be a good competition or you will end up driving to fargo to get a deal. I guess if you are interested in used guns there is Gun city and pawn shops.

Another thing about bismarck now is that there is going to be two huge walmarts on each end of town. It is going to be sad if you own a small retail business.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

I guess I forgot about Marvs hardware in mandan...they have a good selection and always have!


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Alls I gotta say is stock up on guns and ammo before *no one* sells them anymore or they put a ban on it.


----------



## deadringer (Feb 11, 2006)

I have always been told that if you have less than 10,000 of ammo you are getting low. Stock up and lock up.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Seem's to me that Mom and Pop stores can and do charge high prices on alot of things..........I don't and won't deal with that kind of business.
Its my dollar,I'll spend it where I see fit.
The world is a changing and I'm going along with it............Easier life with out headaches............
It doesn't matter how much we complain about Wal-Mart,they are here to stay,just deal with it,I say...................... :wink:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

WOW  !!!! That is horrible news. I would think they would do something like that, Atleast they will still carry ammo, Thats about all I buy there any way. Its bad news though


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I won't buy a firearm from WalMart. I'd prefer to pay just a little bit more to a mom and pop shop with better customer service and knowledge of the products.


----------



## deadringer (Feb 11, 2006)

I researched a ll-87 in 3 1/2 inch and wal mart had the best price I could find anywhere around Tulsa. Knowledge is something that I do not depend on a salesperson to give me I try and do the research and then make a decision on where and what I will pay to get the gun.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Well, I gave you guys (and gals) a good 24-hours to comment on my little post about a store and a chain of stores who are not going to carry the selection of firearms next year that they have for a number of years. I even provided some feedback (even the name of the source) and another thread that stated the same thing. And I guess I should have foreseen that this would include "some" bashing of Wal-Mart.

However, I have gleamed several gems scattered throughout the replies and from the PM's I have received here and elsewhere. And at least one nugget caught my curiosity, so I have started another post, but this time with a POLL!!!

Sometimes I am extremely naïve. Sometimes I am oblivious. But many times I either have a purpose underlying what I address or at least develop a purpose or two along the journey but more on that later&#8230;

Here is the LINK to the new post and POLL that I have developed. Please check it out, provide your observations and insight, and even feel free to even "re-direct" me or others in a new direction - in a new post or via a PM to me.

I look forward to reading and learning!


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I used to be a mom and pop store guy until I had a mortgage, 2 kids and another on the way, and paychecks that barely stretch. Walmart will almost always get my dollar, whether the clerk behind the counter knows anything about guns or not. Before I make a major purchase, I've researched it enough to know what I want anyway. Money is money and no one else is going to make it for me. I've bought two guns from Walmart and have been very satisfied and saved about $50-$70 bucks on both. The only way another store gets me to buy from them is if I've had good luck with their service or parts dept. Those guys that truly go the extra mile will get my business, but these stores are few and far between, which is why I usually end up back at Wally world again. I hope this doesn't happen up here.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't need a salesman to tell me about the firearm I want. I can do my own research. But the attitudes I have gotten at Walmart and poor customer service is why I prefer the mom and pop shops. What kind of irks me is when buying ammo the question you get is: is this for a long gun or handgun? I get good service where I go and that goes a long way with me. So far Walmart either hasn't had what I wanted or it was very little in price difference.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> I have always been told that if you have less than 10,000 of ammo you are getting low. Stock up and lock up.


Problem is the Wal-Mart here will only sell 1 brick of .22 ammo or 100 rounds of shotgun ammo to you.

Ask for any more than 4 boxes of shotgun shells and they will very quickly look at you like a mass murderer and page managament to the gun counter.

Now I don't know about you guys but when I buy shotgun ammo I usually buy enough to last the whole squirrel, rabbit, quail season. And that is a hell of alot more than 4 boxes. Oh well just a good execuse to start reloading shotshells!


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Here in reno they dont care how much you buy, We bought 22 boxes of steel shot a couple months ago and there was no problem. You must just have some weird clerks.


----------



## oatsboy (Mar 29, 2005)

although i have never purchased a firearm from w. mart, i would not buy one with out a visit there to see my old freind,the knowledge offered has influanced the majority of my purchases.i will miss you dear firearm priceing catalog, i know the gun dealer;s around here wll not.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I've only bought one gun from local Wal-Mart, and that decision was price based. Few years back I did see a seasonal closeout on steel shot and offered the manager a very low price. He accepted if I "took it all". Thinking I saw about a dozen plus boxes on the shelf, I agreed.
My wife came by as we were loading the second shopping cart, and asked if I knew what I was doing. I responded by asking her if after 30 years of marriage I had given any indication of such (when it came to sporting goods). Anyhow, she just shook her head and told me I should be good to go for a long time.....and I am.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

You have to realize too,that Wal-Mart donates millions of dollars to US charities too,more so than most other companies.
I give them alot of credit for that............. :beer:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

I read this in another forum today and this time Wal-Mart is clearly saying that they will not carry firearms and even auto and sporting goods in some new stores - LINK


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I have never bought a firearm at Wal-Mart, but would hate to see them stop selling. It's just another indication of the lawsuit mongers influence on the market. I would bet though, that it will be a regional thing. Why would you sell anywhere near, let's say Chicago, when the Mayor is trying to stop firearms ownership in the entire city and all of it's suburbs. Use the space for video gaming supplies. The average citizen will surely be able to protect himself with an envigorating game of DoomIV. Sad but true. Burl


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I just seen this today.

Wal-Mart Drops Gun Sales in Some Stores
Friday, April 14, 2006 11:40 AM EDT
The Associated Press
By MARCUS KABEL

Wal-Mart Stores Inc. has decided to stop selling guns in about a third of its U.S. stores in what it calls a marketing decision based on lack of demand in some places, a company spokeswoman said Friday.

The world's largest retailer decided last month to remove firearms from about 1,000 stores in favor of stocking other sporting goods, in line with a "Store of the Community" strategy for boosting sales by paying closer attention to local differences in demand.

"This decision is based on diminished customer relevancy and demand in these markets," said Wal-Mart spokeswoman Jolanda Stewart.

Stewart declined to specify what stores were affected.

Wal-Mart, based in Bentonville, Ark., has about 1,200 discount stores and 1,900 Supercenters, which include a full grocery section, in all 50 states. Wal-Mart says it sells rifles and shotguns. In Alaska, it also sells handguns.

"As with all merchandise decisions that we make, our decision to remove guns from Wal-Mart locations is simply based on the lack of customer purchase history of firearms in a given community," Stewart said.

Wal-Mart's experimental new Supercenter for more upscale shoppers, which opened last month in the affluent Dallas suburb of Plano, does not carry guns.

As Wal-Mart seeks growth by moving from rural America into cities and suburbs, it finds it needs to retune its inventory to appeal to more urban consumers.

The Plano store is a testing ground for ideas, from trendier products to more subdued interiors, that are part of a broad effort at Wal-Mart to rekindle sluggish growth by luring more affluent shoppers away from faster-growing rivals such as Target Corp.

Chief Executive Lee Scott has said that in communities like Plano, Wal-Mart's sports department should shift from a traditional emphasis on hunting and fishing to more home fitness and exercise products.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Looks like I scooped the newspapers and MSM by about four weeks... :lol:


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

I guess if there are no hunters in that neck of the woods,why stock the rifles then............. :wink:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> Looks like I scooped the newspapers and MSM by about four weeks...


I'd say so. I'm sure they were all deny, deny, don't let the cat out of the bag early.

I've never bought a gun there but I've thought about it.


----------



## Rosendal (Jul 18, 2004)

I prefer to call it "mao-mart"


----------

